# Piros vagy vörös?



## franknagy

Ma szembesültem a portugálban a feketét jelentő "preto" és "negro" szavak használatának a különbségével.
A helyzet ugyanaz, mint a magyarban a "piros" és a "vörös" szavakkal. Mind a kettő ugyanazt a színt jeleni, csak éppen a "piros" szót konkrét értelemben használjuk: "piros pacsi","piros paprika", "piros szoknya",
a "vörös" szót pedig az átvitt értelmű, politika felhangú állandósult kifejezésekben: "Vörös Hadsereg", "vörös zászló".
A portugálban a "preto" a köznapi, a "negro" az átvitt értelmű kifejezésekben hasznát szó: "fekete mágia", "fekete bárány", "feketelista".
....
:-( Ha ez ilyen egyszerű lenne! Felsorolok néhány ellenpéldát:

vörösvértest,
vörösiszap,
piroslámpás ház.
Ha valaki elpirul, a sokkal kevésbé szégyenkezik, mint amikor elvörösödik.
Szóljatok hozzá!


----------



## Tina55

Szerintem a piros és a vörös színek között árnyalatbeli különbség van. Számomra a "piros" élénkebb, tiszta színt takar, míg a "vörös" már kicsit a bordó felé hajlik, kevésbé rikító. Egyik sem tűnik átvitt értelműnek. Ugyanakkor a "pirosat" valamivel köznapibb szónak érzem, gyakrabban fordul elő a köznapi nyelvhasználatban.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem látom a kérdést a témaindítóban. (A címben lévő nem számít!)


----------



## franknagy

Legyen a kérdés: *Mikor használjuk a "vörös" és mikor a "piros" jelzőt ugyanarra a színre?*


Tina55 said:


> Szerintem a piros és a vörös színek között árnyalatbeli különbség van. Számomra a "piros" élénkebb, tiszta színt takar, míg a "vörös" már kicsit a bordó felé hajlik, kevésbé rikító.



A bakter piros zászlója szerinted más színű, mint a szovjet és a kínai zászló alapszíne?

Szerintem:
A politikai és az emelkedettebb kifejezésekben a vörös szót használjuk,
a köznapiakban pedig a pirosat.


Vörös fonálként húzódik végig.
Vörös Csepel, zúgjon a hangod.

Fel vörösök, proletárok!


Nem kell be@ni, piros a paroli!
"az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen // piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek"
piros pacsi
piros ász
Itt vannak viszont az ellenpéldák:

vörös róka
vörösbegy
vörösiszap
vörösvértest
vörös foszfor
vörös lencse

„Vörös Rébék általment a
Keskeny pallón s elrepült -”
A vörös haj természetes hajszín, a bohóc piros haja nevetséges, festett.


----------



## Zsanna

Én egyetértek Tina55-tel abban, hogy maga a szín "érzete" nem ugyanaz, frankkal pedig abban, hogy a _piros_ általában (v. többnyire) egyszerűen színt jelöl, míg a _vörös_ nem csak a szín jelölésre használjuk, hanem általában mintha valamilyen elvont értelem is lenne mögötte, valami, ami több, mint a szín jelzése. (Listát itt nem adhatunk, annak adatait pedig külön-külön elemezgetni meg pláne nem a fórum feladata.) 
Bár, ebben az elemzésben mindkettőre adnak "külön" értelmezést: a pirosra pozitív, a vörösre negatív értelemben, ami elég meggyőzően hangzik, de valahogy az utóbbira nem ez volt az első megérzésem (szóval kérdés, hogy mennyire lehet általánosítani - igaz, ebben a témában valószínűleg nem nagyon lehet).


----------



## Zsanna

Ez a link is érdekes, mert nem csak egy nyelvészeti cikket tartalmaz, hanem van egy pár jó kép is arra vonatkozóan, hogy a vörös milyen különböző színű dolgokat jelölhet.
Az is érdekes, hogy a piros pozitív hangulatát említi, de egyúttal azt is, hogy a veszélyre vagy tiltásra utaló dolgok is általában pirosak. Ez nekem azt jelzi, hogy a pozitív jelző is sántít (mint ahogy a vörösre a negatív). Szerintem inkább élénkség, figyelemfelhívás van a pirosban, valami "azonnali". (Míg a vörösben van higgadtság, a tempója lassabb, mélyebben "szánt" - talán ezért is társítottam fentebb az _elvont_ melléknévvel...)


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Én egyetértek Tina55-tel abban, hogy maga a szín "érzete" nem ugyanaz, frankkal pedig abban, hogy a _piros_ általában (v. többnyire) egyszerűen színt jelöl, míg a _vörös_ nem csak a szín jelölésre használjuk, hanem általában mintha valamilyen elvont értelem is lenne mögötte, valami, ami több, mint a szín jelzése
> Bár, ebben az elemzésben mindkettőre adnak "külön" értelmezést: a pirosra pozitív, a vörösre negatív értelemben, ami elég meggyőzően hangzik, de valahogy az utóbbira nem ez volt az első megérzésem (szóval kérdés, hogy mennyire lehet általánosítani - igaz, ebben a témában valószínűleg nem nagyon lehet).


Részlet az elemzés alapjául szolgáló teljes cikkből, vagyis innen, az aláhúzásokat én magam tettem bele:
_ Meghatározása szerint ezek a _
_testrészek intenzív érzelmek (pl. düh, hőség, láz, _
_fizikai megerőltetés) következtében válhatnak _
_vörössé, tehát sosem természetes állapotuk szerint _
_azok (ezzel szemben – mint ahogy a 4.1.1.-ben láthattuk – abőr_
_, az arc és a nyelv_
_ éppen az egészsé gességük jeléül lehetnek _
_pirosak). Érdekes továbbá a vörös_
_ színnév kapcsolata etimonjával, a vér rel. _
_Korpuszunkban a vörös vér_
_ konstrukció nem fordult elő, a vér csak a _
_másik színnévvel, a pirossal _
_alkotott kollokációt._
_A vér specifikusabb szintű leírásai: a _
_vörös vértest és a vörös vérsejt_
_ azonban kizárólag a vörössel és nem a _
_pirossal fordultak elő._


----------



## francisgranada

Egyértelmű "recept" arra, hogy melyiket mikor kell használni, nyilván nincs. Viszont a _vörös_, legalábbis néhány esetben, inkább a természetes színre utal, míg a _piros _a mesterségesre. Például a _vörös hajú_ az, akinek ilyen a haja természetes színe, viszont a _piros hajú_ alatt olyat képzelek el, aki pirosra festette a haját. Hasonlóképpen _vörös bort _mondunk, a _piros bor_ nekem inkább azt sugallja, hogy mesterségesen szinezett. 

(De pl. a rózsa esetében, tudtommal, a _vörös rózsa is meg a piros rózsa _is használatos ... )


----------

